# For Karen and Weller



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

only short, just couldn't keep up with them...

http://youtu.be/H2NyzBqeqb8

Clare
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic ... what fun they had together!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like they sure had a blast...how many days did it take them to recover? lol very cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great Video .. they will be friends forever ... lovely dogs xxx

What speed too


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

the 'poo whirlwind!!! I did mange to get a couple of videos too, will try and put them on xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just lovely! Happy dogs. 

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely video Clare, they were having such fun... you cant tell who's who


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Fabulous video, they look as if they are having the best time ever  No wonder they were both shattered the following day! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dFsGKv3bwg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL trying to upload the vid........fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just realised Weller's Kung Fu Panda style.....................sitting on Obi!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh, they look so alike


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, yes he did just sit on him! :laugh: Will be interesting to see if they remember each other on Sunday..looking forward to it, hope it doesn't rain. 

Clare
x


----------

